# Roboter Integration in eine Anlage mit CE



## CENRW (9 März 2020)

Hallo Forumsgemeinde,

Wir haben folgenden Fall.

*Ist Situation:
*Eine Anlage zum Anheben von Behältern zur Entleerung von Verpackungsmaterial. Diese Anlage hat ein Förderband für die Behälter und eine weitere, um das Verpackungsmaterial in einen Container abzutransportieren.
Die gesamte Anlage welches ein CE hat, ist mit einer trennenden Schutzeinrichtung gesichert (umzäunt). PL ist wahrscheinlich d, muss noch mittels SISTEMA genau geprüft werden.
Der Ablauf der Anlage ist relativ simpel: Die Behälter werden auf der Rollenbahn abgelegt, diese fahren nacheinander in den geschützten Bereich und werden mittels einer „Kippstation“ entleert und im Anschluss von einem MA (nach dem entleeren) zusammengeklappt und freigegeben. Der einzelne Behälter fährt dann aus der geschützten Zone heraus..


*Soll Zustand:
*Wir möchten nun die Entleerung mit einem Roboter aus dem Jahre 2002 (Einbauerklärung liegt vor) durchführen. Das heisst in diesem Fall, die Kippstation wird deaktiviert und stattdessen wird der Roboter die Entleerung und das zusammenklappen der Behälter durchführen, diese werden dann im Anschluss auf der Rollenbahn abgelegt und werden „wie gehabt“ weitertransportiert aus der Zelle.
Wir diskutieren im Moment ob dies eine wesentliche Änderung ist oder nicht. Wir tendieren zu nein, da das aktuelle Schutzkonzept zur Sicherung der neuen Gefahren ausreicht und die Steuerung die zusätzlichen Signale ebenfalls verarbeiten kann. 


*Fragen:
*1- Wie seht Ihr das? wesentliche oder nicht wesentliche Änderung?
2- Reicht die Einbauerklärung des Roboters für die Integration in die Anlage aus oder sollte eine "gesonderte" Einbauerklärung durchgeführt werden? Wenn ja, wie sollte diese sein?
3- Eine Einbauerklärung für den „Endeffektor“ (Werkzeug vom Roboter) wird wohl nötig sein, oder reicht es, wenn wir eine Gefahrenanalyse machen ?

Jetzt schon einmal vielen Dank für Teilnahme an der Diskussion J 

(ich kann hier erst morgen wieder reinschauen)


----------



## Matze001 (9 März 2020)

1. Wesentliche Änderung -> Durch den Roboter kommt eine ganz neue Gefahr hinzu die bewertet werden muss. Nur weil es dort eine bewegliche trennende Schutzeinrichtung gibt heißt es nicht, dass diese auch für für den Roboter geeignet ist (PLr, Abstände, Anhaltewege des Roboters etc).

2. Nein -> Komplett neue CE für die Anlage, da neue Inputs (NH vom Roboter) und neue Outputs (NH an Roboter, Schutzeinrichtung an Roboter).

3. Kann mit in die gesamt CE -> Somit wenig Action 

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Blockmove (9 März 2020)

Mit dem Teil von 2002 hast du ein weiteres Problem:
Die max. Gebrauchsdauer von Sicherheitsbauteilen beträgt 20 Jahre.
Du kannst also erstmal ein Retrofit des Roboters machen


----------



## Matze001 (9 März 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Mit dem Teil von 2002 hast du ein weiteres Problem:
> Die max. Gebrauchsdauer von Sicherheitsbauteilen beträgt 20 Jahre.
> Du kannst also erstmal ein Retrofit des Roboters machen



Sehr guter Hinweis -> Man lernt nicht aus. Da ich das in Zukunft mal brauchen könnte: Wo finde ich das in einer Norm?

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## stevenn (10 März 2020)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Sehr guter Hinweis -> Man lernt nicht aus. Da ich das in Zukunft mal brauchen könnte: Wo finde ich das in einer Norm?
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Marcel


das ergibt sich aus den aktuellen Sicherheitskenndaten z.B. PFHd sind auf 20 Jahre ausgelegt. dementsprechend müssen Sicherheitsbauteile spätestens nach 20 Jahre getauscht werden. nun kann man argumentieren, dass diese Sicherheitsbetrachtung, so wie wir sie heute kennen damals noch nicht gültig war. Denn damals gab es die 13849 ja noch nicht. ICH allerdings argumentiere so, wenn die Sicherheitsbauteile heute maximal 20 Jahre gebraucht werden dürfen, dann vor 20 Jahren erst recht "nur" 20 Jahre
um die Frage zu beantworten: 13849-1 z.B. Kapitel 4.5.4


----------



## CENRW (10 März 2020)

@ Matze - Eine bewegliche Schutzeinrichtung haben wir nicht..? Wie gesagt, es ist eine neue Gefahr da, welches jedoch vom aktuellen Schutzkonzept abgedeckt wird. Somit ist es eben keine wesentliche Änderung laut Interpretationspapier bmas vorhanden. Abstände usw. sind natürlich einzuhalten nach ISO 13854, Anhalteweg ist in diesem Fall "unerheblich" da der Roboter eingezäunt ist (keine Kollaboration mit MA).

Was mich am meisten beschäftigt ist die Einbauerklärung. Da bin ich nicht sicher, ob wir eine Einbauerklärung für den Roboter inkl. Endeffektor (unter Betrachtung der Arbeitsaufgabe des Roboters) oder eben nur für den Endeffektor erstellen müssten..? 

@ Blockmove - Der Roboter aus 2002 könnte, wenn wir Pech haben, zu sehr von der aktuellen Norm 10218-1:2011 (Industrieroboter, Sicherheitsanforderungen) abweichen, in dem Fall ist natürlich zu prüfen ob es Sinnvoll ist Retrofit zu betreiben.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (10 März 2020)

CENRW schrieb:


> @ Matze - Eine bewegliche Schutzeinrichtung haben wir nicht..?



Was machen die MA im Servicefall um in die Maschine zu gelangen?


----------



## CENRW (10 März 2020)

Für den Umbau wäre eine bewegliche *trennende *Schutzeinrichtung (mit Zuhaltung) vorgesehen welches an den aktuellen Not-Aus Kreis angebunden werden wird.

Wir werden jedoch noch eine Betrachtung mit dem Interpretationspapier von der BG RCI durchführen. Diese ist, so wie es scheint, geeigneter für dieses Projekt ob wir eine wesentliche oder nicht wesentliche Änderung haben. Also könnte es durchaus noch eine Gesamt CE werden :neutral:.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (10 März 2020)

Ich empfehle in jedem Fall eine Risikobeurteilung. Dabei alle Lebensphasen bedenken. Auch wenn am Ende keine wesentliche Änderung dabei herauskommt, hat man belastbare Unterlagen.


----------

